
Kanary: A Kotlin web framework for building scalable and expressive RESTful APIs - iyanuadelekan
https://github.com/SeunAdelekan/Kanary
======
olucurious
Just tried it, I love the syntax and structure and will try to build something
simple with it

------
olucurious
Wow!!!!

